# Thanksgiving report . . .



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

How does everyone feel about how well they handled the thanksgiving holiday?

I think mine was ok - wish I hadn't brought home any leftovers from the party, though. That was a mistake! I won't be doing this at christmas time.

I am not seeing any gain according to the scale - so far so good. One thing I hadn't anticipated though was unexpected out of town guests - so I tried tostick to my diet plan while feeding everyone for the last two days. I wasn't prepared. But today is a new day!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

We went out to eat for Thanksgiving. I decided beforehand that I was going to enjoy each bite I took to the fullest! I ate what I wanted instead of heaping my plate with foods that I'm not THAT fond of. I ate turkey, stuffing and gravy....that is it! I ate slowly and savored each bite and quit when I felt comfortably full-not stuffed! I sat and visited with everyone while they ate and waited to decide if I wanted any more or if I wanted dessert. I didn't!

I'm not dieting! I'm listening to my body and using common sense. If I want a food, I'll eat it, but I'll quit when I'm full......not stuffed.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I didnt heap the plate.....made it look like a dieters plate !!! Two bites of potato, lots of veggies, ate slow......drank lots of water beforehand too !!! I did have to have pie, but I made a slice 2"......it was nice not feeling that sleepy, stuffed sick feeling !!!
Christmas is going to be harder, when I'm baking .....


----------



## Dan in WY (Oct 31, 2005)

I ate too much bad food, and haven't been in the gym in 3 weeks now, thanks to a back injury and being sick. Back feels better, so hopefully I can begin my pennance in the gym tomorrow evening.


----------

